# Charging Di2 while riding?



## Damitletsride!

I'm doing a non stop Ultra race at the end of August, it is looking like about 50 hours of riding, possibly a few hours more or less (depending on wind and weather). I don't expect it to be more than 60. I have Ultegra Di2 from the year 2015 and I am concerned that the battery might not last the duration of the event. I am sure that others have had this problem before? What solutions have people come up with? I was thinking I could plug a portable charger into the charging port / plug, after plugging the initial one into the dock below the stem. 

Cheers.


----------



## duriel

I got 4-6 months of riding out of one full charge on my first gen Di2. I would think if you were fully charged at the start, YGTG! ...and I live in hills and shift a LOT!


----------



## Srode

Bring an extra battery for it and do a quick swap would be a potential solution. I'd track hours riding before you lose your front DR to decide if you are going to need to worry about it though.


----------



## Finx

I have no idea if the shifters will work while charging the battery, but it can't be too hard to test it if you really want to know.

I've certainly never ridden anything close to 50 hours in a single ride, but according to Strava I have 175 hours this year shared across two bikes, and neither has been charged in that time.

Also Di2 charges really quickly. If you are concerned about the battery not lasting the duration, just plug it in for the duration of your bio breaks and it should be plenty of power for your ride.

Lastly, just in case you weren't aware, you can check your battery level on your Wahoo it Garmin head unit if you have a D-Fly paired.


----------



## duriel

Finx said:


> Lastly, just in case you weren't aware, you can check your battery level on your Wahoo it Garmin head unit if you have a D-Fly paired.


Now that is FUNNY!


----------



## Finx

Just in case someone comes along down the road and finds this thread, the answer is definitively *YES".

I just tested this in the work stand. You can still use your Di2 shifters while the battery is charging (the derailleurs move and the charge light remains lighted).

Go get yer charge on...


----------



## fronesis

Damitletsride! said:


> I'm doing a non stop Ultra race at the end of August, it is looking like about 50 hours of riding, possibly a few hours more or less (depending on wind and weather). I don't expect it to be more than 60. I have Ultegra Di2 from the year 2015 and I am concerned that the battery might not last the duration of the event. I am sure that others have had this problem before? What solutions have people come up with? I was thinking I could plug a portable charger into the charging port / plug, after plugging the initial one into the dock below the stem.
> 
> Cheers.


I easily got 100 hours out of my Di2 without needing to charge.


----------



## nayr497

Wow, haven't gone anywhere near e-drive trains yet, but had no idea the battery duration was that long. Consider me impressed! Nice work, Shimano.


----------



## Finx

nayr497 said:


> Wow, haven't gone anywhere near e-drive trains yet, but had no idea the battery duration was that long. Consider me impressed! Nice work, Shimano.


It's not really the drivetrain (chain, cassette, chainrings). It's just the shifting that's motorized by di2.


----------



## Alisia Gordon

I'm doing a non stop Ultra race at the end of August, it is looking like about 50 hours of riding, possibly a few hours more or less (depending on wind and weather). I don't expect it to be more than 60. I have Ultegra Di2 from the year 2015 and I am concerned that the battery might not last the duration of the event. I usually ride and my assignment is written by assignment-help-au.com and I am just have fun. If you need to write an assignment, essay, dissertation - that is the best choice. I am sure that others have had this problem before? What solutions have people come up with? I was thinking I could plug a portable charger into the charging port / plug, after plugging the initial one into the dock below the stem.

Cheers.

I have the same problem before (it was time, when my sister was going to school)


----------

